# Staged Heating Coil



## Alex (13/12/14)

By Twisted Messes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands (13/12/14)

i will try this later today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (13/12/14)

Did something similar a few weeks ago,worked well,got a bit harsh eventually

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (13/12/14)

After seeing this video I tried a simple build of staged heating coil

Specs:
Kanthal: 24g and 28g
ID: 2.4mm
Wraps: 8
Resistance: 0.51ohms

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> After seeing this video I tried a simple build of staged heating coil



Looks awesome! How was the vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/12/14)

Alex said:


> By Twisted Messes



Thanks for sharing this @Alex  definitely worth a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (13/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looks awesome! How was the vape?


Honestly vapes like a dream

Even though it is 0.5ohms its not a hot vape, it is comfortably warm, edging on the cool side

Loads of flavour and vapour and very little if no ramp up time

Definitely a winner in my book

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> Honestly vapes like a dream
> 
> Even though it is 0.5ohms its not a hot vape, it is comfortably warm, edging on the cool side
> 
> ...



OK that perks my interest big time! Thanks I will try that option! Sounds ideal!


----------



## Silver (14/12/14)

Im still struggling to understand what the benefit of this is
versus say a para coil with identical wires that heat up at the same time

To me, even heating would work better because it's the same juice in the wick the whole way along the length of the coil. 

The guy in the video says the thinner wire heats up instantly to provide a bridge until the thicker wire gets going. Not sure if I understand it. But i havent tried it. @BhavZ , what do you think?


----------



## BhavZ (14/12/14)

Silver said:


> Im still struggling to understand what the benefit of this is
> versus say a para coil with identical wires that heat up at the same time
> 
> To me, even heating would work better because it's the same juice in the wick the whole way along the length of the coil.
> ...


My understanding of the purpose of the staged heating coil is to decrease the ramp up time for a coil to get hot.

The para 24g and dual 24g coils that I have built have had a noticeable ramp up time however with this type of coil build I have noticed that the ramp up time has dropped significantly if not non existent.

Also I have noticed that a build on 24g and 26g of the same resistance is a lot warmer than that of the staged heating coil.

I also noticed that with ultra low builds like 0.4ohms I tend to lose flavour however with the same ohms on a staged heating coil the flavour loss is a lot less and with the vape being cooler I get a more enjoyable vape which is flavourful and has decent to substantial plumage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (14/12/14)

yeah, get the "thinner" wire to help heat up the "thicker" wire. definately want to give it a go myself. not a fan at all of coils that take a second or so to heat up, i want it hot and i want it nowz

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

